

Azure Status: We're Having Issues - Varcht
http://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/status/#current

======
jader201
Original discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8627630](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8627630)

~~~
Varcht
Ah, scanned the front page and didn't see it, surprised it wasn't at the top,
it's a pretty big deal.

------
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8627630](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8627630).

